# Ir a la entrevista



## yersiki

Me gustaría saber qué preposición debería usar para decir en alemán "voy a la entrevista". La persona que habla es un periodista que tiene que escribir un artículo y ha quedado con la persona a la que va a entrevistar.

Gracias


----------



## Riverplatense

Se diría _ich gehe *zu* dem Interview. _Sin embargo, en alemán parece más apropiado decir _ich führe ein Interview_ o bien _Ich werde ... interviewen. 

_Espero na haber malentendido tu pregunta.


----------



## dec-sev

Riverplatense said:


> Se diría _ich gehe *zu* dem Interview. _Sin embargo, en alemán parece más apropiado decir _ich führe ein Interview_ o bien _Ich werde ... interviewen.
> 
> _Espero na haber malentendido tu pregunta.


Was meinst du mit "más apropriado"? "Zum Interview gehen" und "ein Interview führen" sind zwei verschiedene Sahen, wie, z.b. "zum Stadum gehen un dort Fußball zu spielen" und "Fußball spielen". Oder?


----------



## Geviert

La "entrevista"  en alemán (_Interview_, tomado del inglés) no tiene el significado locativo (el lugar) que tiene en castellano, por lo tanto es absurdo traducir "ir a la entrevista" literalmente. En alemán la entrevista es principalmente un acto (_Befragung_) entre dos personas (lo lógico después de todo), por lo tanto se dirá _ein Interview mit jmdm. abhalten, jdm. ein Interview geben, gewähren, mit jmdm. ein I. führen_. Si quieres expresar el acto de "ir al" lugar donde se dará la entrevista, tienes que añadir otra frase a las que te propongo o a las que están sugiriendo los nativos.


----------



## dec-sev

Geviert said:


> La "entrevista"  en alemán (_Interview_, tomado del inglés) no tiene el significado locativo (el lugar) que tiene en castellano, por lo tanto es absurdo traducir "ir a la entrevista" literalmente.


 Das ist gerade, was Riverplatense gemacht hat:


> Se diría _ich gehe *zu* dem Interview._


Kling es dir wirklich absurd oder habe ich deine Worte mißverstanden?


----------



## Geviert

Es klingt wegen des richtunggebenden Verbs mit Präposition ("ir a") eher komisch, würde ich genauer sagen. Komplett absurd ist es (noch) nicht.

PS. damit meinte ich nichts persönliches.


----------



## yersiki

Muchas gracias!! 

Me lo habéis explicado muy bien, era lo que me imaginaba, que "la entrevista" no se considera un lugar.


----------

